# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Gyno Prone 1st Cycle Test E - Nolva/Arimidex/Letro or All 3?

## Oz Lycan

Hi all new here, 

I am 6'6 110 (242lb) and I have been training for over five years. I intend to do my first cycle of Test E @ 500mg per week.

I know I am 100% prone to Gyno and I am very sensitive in that area to Estrogen I know this because I had Gyno during puberty which went away and I also did a short stint on Propecia which caused sensitivity in the nipples, so I know I am going to get Gyno symptoms straight off the bad. 

I am here seeking advice on the best preventative measures, I want to run an AI and an Estrogen blocker throughout my entire 12 week cycle but I need guidance on which AI and E Blocker to take and what dose.

I was thinking of starting Arimidex two weeks before I start the Test E Cycle I would take Arimidex EOD and also take Nolva 20mg ED. 

So basically I would be running Arimidex and Nolva two weeks before the cycle and I would continue running the two through out the entire 12 week cycle. 

What do you guys think? Should I do this and if so what dose, if not what should I do because *I know I am prone to Gyno*

Many thanks!

----------


## baseline_9

Hmmmmm....

U really just want to controll estrogen levels, an AI should be all u need

Adex @ 0.5mg EOD worked fine for me at a similar dose of test P

As you are so concerned i supose you could use a SERM like nolva to block the E receptor....

I would rather controll the E in the first place with an AI, if i were to run the nolva tho i think it would be more like 10mg ed rather than 20

Swifto is the man to ask

----------


## Oz Lycan

How about if I played it safe and did .5mg Adex EOD and 10mg Nolva ED for the entire cycle?

----------


## minimonster

i am very sensitive to gyno also,, i was takeing 500mg of sust 250 for 10 wks and i took .5mg of arimidex eod and it was fine for me

----------


## bass

if you post this in the right section you will get more help! this is the SARMs section!

----------


## covert025

5-10mg Nolva all the way through.

Blocking E has its own unwanted side effects like dry joints and messed up cholesterol values. This is only if you take too much though, I get these side effects sometimes at even .25mg EOD

Unless you bloat easy I say nolva if you wanna be safe. If bloating is an issue too then arimidex is a better option.

----------


## Oz Lycan

> i am very sensitive to gyno also,, i was takeing 500mg of sust 250 for 10 wks and i took .5mg of arimidex eod and it was fine for me


Ah that's great to know thanks for your reply.




> if you post this in the right section you will get more help! this is the SARMs section!


I'm sorry mate just saw that mistake, my bad!




> 5-10mg Nolva all the way through.
> 
> Blocking E has its own unwanted side effects like dry joints and messed up cholesterol values. This is only if you take too much though, I get these side effects sometimes at even .25mg EOD
> 
> Unless you bloat easy I say nolva if you wanna be safe. If bloating is an issue too then arimidex is a better option.


Yeah I will probably do Adex 0.5mg EOD for the entire cycle.

----------

